# Home now



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, I got home from the hospital this afternoon following a left thyroid lobectomy. Everything went well, I am just tired and achey, but have my boys to care for so cannot rest. A friend of mine is taking out the older two tomorrow, so I wont really be able to rest tomorrow b/c I will have my toddler, but it wont be as hectic. My dad is coming to visit too for a few hours at lunch. My dr said the pathology of the nodule will take about a week, but with Thanksgiving falling this coming week, I'm not thinking a week. I'm guessing 10 days. I have my follow-up with him on Monday.


----------



## Vivian (Oct 6, 2011)

Happy for you that your surgery is over. I hope you can get as much rest as possible with three kids. Make sure you sleep whenever they are sleeping! I had my surgery a week ago today. I had the right side of my thyroid out. I just got my pathology results yesterday - no cancer. Very relieved. I hope you have the same good result! The first few days after surgery were a bit rough for me but every day it gets a little easier. Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

Vivian said:


> Happy for you that your surgery is over. I hope you can get as much rest as possible with three kids. Make sure you sleep whenever they are sleeping! I had my surgery a week ago today. I had the right side of my thyroid out. I just got my pathology results yesterday - no cancer. Very relieved. I hope you have the same good result! The first few days after surgery were a bit rough for me but every day it gets a little easier. Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


Ty very much! I am so gld to hear no cancer for you! I hope I get the same report! That is very exciting! I wont be getting much rest, but I will try when I can.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome home! I hope your recovery goes well and the kiddos give you a break.


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Welcome home! I hope your recovery goes well and the kiddos give you a break.


They arent giving me a break


----------

